# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  RD 345/2013 de 17 de Mayo por el que se aprueba el PH de la parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadiana

## Rus-Valdelobos

Buenos días:

Ayer fue publicado en el BOE, 765 páginas. Aquí os dejo el enlace:


http://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2013-5318

Un saludo

----------

